
Google's App Aesthetic - tambourine_man
http://daringfireball.net/2014/11/googles_app_aesthetic
======
pedalpete
The reason Google's app's look Android-y on iOS is on purpose, Google want iOS
users to become familiar with Android apps and android design so if they
consider switching, it is less foreign, if they pick up a friends Android, the
visual cues are somewhat already ingrained.

A friend picked up my Windows Phone a few months ago and was having a play. He
instantly got how it worked, and in the apps he said "yeah, I really like how
this works like the skype app on my iPhone, it's really cool". He hadn't made
the connection that Skype is owned by Microsoft and the design was consistent
across Microsoft mobile apps and devices.

